# Dog Walking Wellies



## MinskiKaii (1 February 2012)

Has anyone got any ideas of some good wellies?  I'm horse less now, so I'm only useing my wellies for an hour or so a day to walk the dogs.  I went to the tack shop and picked up some hunter wellies, because they were the cheapest they had in.  They only lasted 6 weeks so I spent £50 on some caldene wellies, they have got a hole in already and I've only had these ones for about 5 weeks.

Any ideas in something that might last a whole 2 months or more would be great!!!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (1 February 2012)

1st of all I'd be contacting the manufactures of the wellies that have only lasted weeks !

I like the muckboot range, Derwent or Avon, there are some new ones out now, have a look at uttings outdoors website, search on manufacturer about half way down page they all come up

Easy wellies is also a good website


----------



## Toffee44 (1 February 2012)

Aigle wellies I love mine we just went for a walk along/in the river/ stream and my feet are still lovely and warm.


----------



## MinskiKaii (1 February 2012)

Thanks!  I've been trying to get on the uttings outdoors web site since you posted it.  But It's not working.  I Really need something I can get in a local shop, becuase I wear different sizes depending on the make of wellies.  I'm taking them back to the tack shop this morning.  So hopefully they will ahve a go at the comapny for me.

I will see if they do Aigle boots, I'm sure one of the local tack shops will.

Thanks again!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 February 2012)

Agree, Muck Boot (You can't be seen dead at our club if you're not decked out head to toe in Muck Boot Co and RealTree ) or Aigle.


----------



## blackcob (1 February 2012)

I have the Aigle Parcours with neoprene lining and they are heavenly. They are marketed as a 'walking welly' with a proper footbed and I walk miles in mine every day.


----------



## bubbilygum (1 February 2012)

I would contact Hunter, I've had mine 5 years and they are still superb, use them for everything, so there is a fair chance you had a faulty pair and will get a refund/new pair sent to you if you contact them!


----------



## MinskiKaii (1 February 2012)

Thanks for you replys.  My wellies are back at the tack shop, they are going to sort it out for me.  So at the moment I've got no wellies and no money!!

I've decided to try the Aigle Parcours boots, so fingers crossed they might even last till the spring.  I'm just trying to find the cheapest ones I can find as they are quite expensive.

Thanks again!


----------



## tori252 (1 February 2012)

Seeland wellies in neoprene are the best. Had mine a year now and still like new


----------



## davisn (1 February 2012)

I second Seeland wellies, although I use their Outthere ladies boot at £100 they aren't cheap, but have a footbed like a trainer/walking boot, a fitted leg, grippy sole & are very warm, comfortable & supportive.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (2 February 2012)

MinskiKaii said:



			Thanks!  I've been trying to get on the uttings outdoors web site since you posted it.  But It's not working.  I Really need something I can get in a local shop, becuase I wear different sizes depending on the make of wellies.  I'm taking them back to the tack shop this morning.  So hopefully they will ahve a go at the comapny for me.

I will see if they do Aigle boots, I'm sure one of the local tack shops will.

Thanks again!!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.uttingsoutdoors.co.uk/

Works fine for me !


----------



## Toffee44 (3 February 2012)

I got mine from uttings too very good customer service, even if they ring you while sleeping off a horrendous night shift and you keep telling them to leave them in the guinea pig hutch in the garden when what they are actually asking is "I cant find your house" I still dont know 100% what I told the customer service guy that day *Insert very embarrased smiley here*


----------



## Taffyhorse (5 February 2012)

Another vote for Aigles. I've had mine for 6 years and they've had a lot of wear and tear in that time. Fit like a glove and can walk miles in them. Sadly one has just developed a tiny crack in the side so might have to replace them soon :-(


----------



## Jay89 (6 February 2012)

I find my muck boots lovely and warm for general yard duties, however I don't think i would recommend them for walking, I think they are clumy and heavy, last time I walked in them, by the time I had got home I was dragging my feet behind me!!


----------



## Cahill (6 February 2012)

Jay89 said:



			I find my muck boots lovely and warm for general yard duties, however I don't think i would recommend them for walking, I think they are clumy and heavy, last time I walked in them, by the time I had got home I was dragging my feet behind me!!
		
Click to expand...

love my muck boots for around the yard and fields BUT i suspect they are the reason for a twinge in my back from wearing them for dog walking/marching.


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 February 2012)

Funny I know a lot of people use them for tracking because of the imprint, it is much deeper than normal wellies! Didn't help me pass my II, grumble grumble grumble.....


----------

